# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Αλκοολισμός Υπνοβασία

## SarahPap

Ουφ μεγάλη ιστορία και τεράστιο το πρόβλημα. 29χρ άντρας με γυναίκα και ένα μικρό παιδί. Άρχισε το αλκοόλ από τα 14 κι το τσιγάρο από τα 12. Μητέρα αλκοολική. Πολλά ψυχολογικά προβλήματα από την παιδική του ηλικία αλλά δεν ανοίγεται εύκολα. (Μετά από 3 χρόνια γάμου κατάφερε να μιλήσει για το πως έζησε.) Ο λόγος αλκοολισμου ήταν οι κακές παρέες και τα άσχημα παραδείγματα. Συν ότι οι γονείς τον είχαν παρατημένο. Μεγαλώνει μετέπειτα και το πρόβλημα είναι μεγαλύτερο. Διότι έχει δουλειά με σταθερό μισθό 800ευρω και καθαρά έξοδα μηνιαίως 300ευρω... Τα υπόλοιπα έφευγαν ΚΆΘΕ μήνα στο ποτό και δεν προλάβαινε να βγάλει ούτε τον μήνα. Γνωρίζει την γυναίκα του.. Υπήρξαν πολλά ξαμπανεβασματα στην σχέση τους. Μέχρι που ο ίδιος το πήρε απόφαση να παραδεχτεί ότι είναι αλκοολικός μετά από έναν χρόνο. Το μεγαλύτερο όμως προβλημα είναι η ακράτεια ούρων ενώ κοιμόταν. Όταν γινόταν τύφλα κατουρουσε. Οι γιατροι δεν βρήκαν κάποιο σωματικό πρόβλημα πέρα την εξάρτηση στο ποτό. Μετά από καιρό κατάφερε να το ελέγξει σχετικά. Έπινε παλιά κρασί, τσίπουρα, μπύρες, ουίσκι.. Τα συνδύαζε. Πλέον σήμερα πίνει ΜΌΝΟ μπύρες. Όταν δουλεύει 2 με 3 την μέρα. Όταν δεν δουλεύει μέχρι 6 την μέρα. Το πρόβλημα έχει αλλάξει τον τελευταίο χρόνο. Ο άντρας αυτός νομίζει ότι σηκώνεται και ότι πάει τουαλέτα ενώ βρίσκεται αλλού. Τέτοια περιστατικά έχουν γίνει 4 φορές. Βρίσκεται σε πολύ βαθύ ύπνο και δεν ξυπνάει εύκολα εκτός αν κάποιος φωνάζει.
Το θέμα με τον ύπνο προϋπήρχε. Ακόμα κι όταν δεν πίνει υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να κάνει ή να πει πράγματα που δεν θυμάται. 
Γιατρός που τον εξέτασε είπε ότι ο οργανισμός του χρειάζεται 10 με 12 ώρες την ημέρα ξεκούραση, ξάπλα ή στον ύπνο. Διαφορετικά όλη η υπερένταση θα του βγάνει κάπως έτσι, δηλαδή να υπνοβατει. 
Να πάει σε κέντρο αποτοξίνωσης δεν δέχεται. Ντρέπεται απίστευτα. Να μιλήσει σε γιατρό για την ακράτεια του πάλι δεν δέχεται λογως ντροπής. Η τελευταία λύση για την γυναίκα του είναι να τον κατευθύνει σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο.. Δεν μπορεί να σκεφτεί κάτι άλλο.. 
Καμία άλλη λύση έκτος από κέντρο αποτοξίνωσης, ψυχολόγο και γενικά γιατρό υπάρχει;
Θα σας παρακαλούσα σχόλια του τύπου αηδία και πως έχει ακόμα οικογένεια κλπ. να μην δημοσιευτουν. Ζητάω βοήθεια και όχι κατακριση. 
Σας ευχαριστω πολύ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## elis

η θεραπεια τησ σχιζο ειναι στεροειδεσ αντιφλεγμονωδεσ πολυ δυνατο ντεπον παρανομο επειδη τουσ το ειπε τον κρεμασαν αναποδα χωρισ φαι χωρισ νερο για να δουν τι ξερει τον εβαλαν να τα γραψει ολα στρατο να δεισ επειδη δεν μπορουσε να το κανονισουν να τον χτυπησει κεραυνοσ το καναν επι γησ μετα βγηκε και το καναν κολαση επι γησ ενοειτε η κολαση ειναι παραμυθι μπροστα σε αυτο που κανανε γενικα κατα αλλα καλα περναμε κι ολα ωραια κι ομορφα τα παιδια ειναι δυο η τρια κι ειναι 20 χρονων εγω δουλευω απο 10 χρονων και τουσ εδωσα οτι λεφτα εβγαλα γυρω στο κατοσταρικο τα παιδια ειναι καλα εγω ειμαι καλα οποτε ολα καλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ σημαντικο θεμα και δεν βλεπω να ξεμπλεκω δεσ και το βιντεο που θα βαλω κατα λαθοσ εμπλεξα εγω να βοηθησω πηγα

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/y09N06CtvUo

----------


## elis

απο σκουπιδι αυτη η γυναικα εγινε καυλερη μαζι με κατι αλλα κολπα και μπλεξαμε ολοι γτ εγω εκανα την αρχη κατα λαθοσ εγω επαιζα μπαλιτσα με ντεπον κορτιζονη μετα βρηκα το παρανομο κατα λαθοσ μετα η μαφια που ηξερε απο ουσιεσ εβγαλε αυτο που δε γινεται οτι προβληματα βλεπεισ υγειασ ειναι κουσουρια ειναι απο τισ δυσκολιεσ που τισ δημιουργουν εγω ειμαι κανονικεσ συνθηκεσ υγιεστατοσ απλα εχει λασκαρει λιγο η βιδα λογω αλανασ αλλα ειναι ακινδυνο οτι προβληματα βλεπεισ ειναι μετα τα βασανιστηρια αυτη ειναι ολη η αληθεια για μενα

----------


## elis

εγω ειμαι κατσαριδα μετα το στρατο απλα το εφερα λιγο να κυκλοφορω αυτα

----------


## Delmember031219

Ρωτάς τι μπορεί να κάνει η γυναίκα του ή ο ίδιος; Μόνο ο ίδιος μπορεί να κάνει. Έχει μεγάλη σημασία αν θέλει πραγματικά μέσα του να το κόψει ή όχι και αυτό το ξέρει μόνο αυτός. Εννοείτε πως θα έχει και την στήριξη της γυναίκας του αλλά κάθε άνθρωπος έχει τα όρια του.

Εκτός από αυτά που λες μπορεί να απευθυνθεί στους Ανώνυμους Αλκοολικούς.

----------


## Sonia

Αν το πάρεις απόφαση και θες πραγματικά να ξεπεράσεις ένα πρόβλημα, κόβεις τις αντιδράσεις τύπου "ντρέπομαι να πάω εκεί, δεν γουστάρω να πάω παραπέρα" και παίρνεις όποια βοήθεια μπορεί να σου χριεαστεί. Το θέμα είναι, όντως έχεις πάρει την απόφαση μέσα σου ή είσαι στο ντεμί;

----------


## fea33

Αγαπητή Σάρα,
αρχικά στέλνω στη σύντροφο του άνδρα που αντιμετωπίζει αυτό το τεράστιο πρόβλημα κουράγιο και υποστήριξη. Δε θα κρύψω πως το θέμα ακούγεται σοβαρό. Ο άνδρας αυτός κρύβει μέσα του ένα παιδί , το οποίο δεν είχε ποτέ την ευκαιρία να μεγαλώσει. Όλα ξεκινούν από την παιδική ηλικία του. Μία μητέρα που ήταν αλκοολική μεγάλωσε έναν άνδρα που έγινε αλκοολικός. Υπάρχει ένα κακό και ένα καλό νέο. Πρώτα από όλα, ο άνδρας αυτός δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει αν δεν το πάρει ο ίδιος απόφαση , ΠΟΤΕ ! Από την άλλη , αυτό που θα έκανα εγώ αν ήμουν στη θέση της συντρόφου θα ήταν το εξής, αρχικά θα του έλεγα πως θέλω να μιλήσουμε οι δύο μας . Θα του έλεγα πως θέλω να είμαι δίπλα του και να τον βοηθήσω να βελτιώσει τη ζωή του επειδή τον αγαπάω και θέλω να τον δω χαρούμενο. Επίσης θα του εξηγούσα με όμορφο τρόπο πως μεγαλώνουμε μαζί ένα παιδί το οποίο δε θέλω να βιώνει αυτήν την κατάσταση. Θα εξηγούσα πως για να τον βοηθήσω όμως θα πρέπει να θέλει να βοηθήσει ο ίδιος τον εαυτό του. Ακόμη και αν έχει γίνει η συζήτηση αυτή χίλιες φορές πρέπει να ξαναγίνει , αυτό είναι το πρώτο βήμα. Στη συνέχεια αν ο άνδρας αυτός δεν ακούσει , η σύντροφος πρέπει να αρχίσει να του φέρεται όχι με λύπηση αλλά με αυστηρότητα. Να του ξεκαθαρίσει πως θα τον απομακρύνει από το παιδί και πως θα απομακρυνθεί και η ίδια από εκείνον , όσο σκληρό και αν είναι αυτό. Να του εξηγήσει πως είτε θα το παλέψουν μαζί, σαν οικογένεια, είτε θα μείνει μόνος του. Δυστυχώς ο άνθρωπος αυτός έχει τεράστια ψυχικά τραύματα, είναι ένα πληγωμένο παιδί... Δύσκολη είναι όμως και η θέση της συντρόφου. Αν δεν του φερθεί όμως με λίγη "σκληρή" αγάπη , δείχνοντάς του πως ναι μεν σε αγαπάω και θέλω να είμαστε μαζί , καταλαβαίνω ότι η παιδική σου ηλικία σου άφησε πολλά τραύματα, όμως αυτά βρίσκονται στο παρελθόν και είτε θα με βοηθήσεις να σε βοηθήσω και να σε στηρίξω με όλη μου την αγάπη , μιλώντας μου για όλα αυτά που σε έχουν πληγώσει και καταπολεμώντας τον εθισμό σου ή αλλιώς θα προστατεύσω το παιδί μου ώστε να μην ακολουθήσει τον δρόμο που χάραξε η γιαγιά του και ο πατέρας του ! Μακάρι να βοήθησα , ξέρω πως είναι σκληρός αυτός ο τρόπος αντιμετώπισης , όμως αν δε σταματήσει αυτό τώρα , η συνέχεια θα είναι πολύ χειρότερη ...

----------

